
Guide to Startup Ecosystem in Poland - karolamora
https://pilot.co/guides/startup-ecosystem-in-poland?utm_content=buffer5b494&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
dozzie
4.5MB PDF with merely 37 pages, hidden not only behind "we'll send you an
e-mail with download link" form that wants my e-mail address for no reason,
but also requires me to specify my friend's e-mail to spam their inbox, and
the link itself is hidden behind _two_ redirectors that track my browser.

To add an insult to injury, in the download page's corner some cretin pops up
and plays a sound. Fortunately it's just short "click" sound, but it's still
annoying.

The content is very thin, being composed of a list of a few incubators,
venture capital investors, Poland-focused crowdfunding sites, and co-working
spaces. And this sad landscape is presented as a vibrant, active community.

